# GTX 480 Slotlüfter/120mm Lüfter



## Cey (10. Juni 2010)

*GTX 480 Slotlüfter/120mm Lüfter*

Hallo!

Da die GTX 480 ja so einen schönen exponierten Kühlkörper hat, und PCGH berichtete, dass ein zusätzlicher Lüfter dort was bringen würde, würde ich das gerne nutzen.

Ich könnte entweder einen 120mm Lüfter so wie PCGH da dranmoniteren, habe aber keine Ahnung, wie ich das mache (die Konstruktion von Kama Stay ist mir etwas suspekt und zu platzverbrauchend)

Alternativ würde sich der Titan Doppelslotlüfter anbieten (ggf auf 7V gedrosselt), der würde die Luft über der Metallfläche ansaugen und dann grad direkt nach draußen befördern!

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## timee95 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: GTX 480 Slotlüfter/120mm Lüfter*

Ich gaube abgesehen davon, dass der bei dem was du vor hast nur sehr ineffizient wirken wird ist der so günstig, dass ich die vermutng habe, dass es sich da um ein sehr billiges teil handelt.
Da ist so etwas denke ich wesentlich effizienter und leiser.
Das kann man bestimmt auch selber bauen (zb. mit Winkeln und einer normalen Slot-Blende).


----------



## Cey (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: GTX 480 Slotlüfter/120mm Lüfter*

Klingt gut, danke für den Link! Gibts ja sogar inner Doppelten Variante  (wobei die dann wohl dem Radiallüfter die Luft wegsaugt, was dann kontraproduktiv wäre wohl)

Leider nur recht teuer =/


----------



## Cey (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: GTX 480 Slotlüfter/120mm Lüfter*

Hm...Gibt es so eine Lüftersteuerung die einfach nur Temperatur misst und dementsprechend regelt und die man nicht innem PCI oder frontschacht verbauen muss?Also sowas was die Enermax Apollish verbaut haben, nur extra halt?


----------



## Cey (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: GTX 480 Slotlüfter/120mm Lüfter*

Also vllt sowas wie der Zalman Fan Mate 2, nur halt etwas, das sich selbst automatisch reguliert.


----------



## GPHENOM (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: GTX 480 Slotlüfter/120mm Lüfter*

Ich glaube du meinst sowas wie das hier:

INNOVATEK FAN-O-MATIC-MICRO im Conrad Online Shop

Ist nur ein bisschen teuer.


----------



## GaAm3r (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: GTX 480 Slotlüfter/120mm Lüfter*

Der Kama Stay wäre schon sehr gut.
Alternativ kannst du doch mit Kabelbindern einfach auf die Karte ein Lüfter bauen ?!


----------



## Cr@zed^ (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: GTX 480 Slotlüfter/120mm Lüfter*

Wie wäre es damit und damit?


----------



## Cey (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: GTX 480 Slotlüfter/120mm Lüfter*

Sowas automatisches wäre gut, ja, 35 Euro sind dafür aber viel zu teuer =(

So ne manuelle Lüftersteuerung... hm naja, hab irgendwie nicht so Lust, jedes mal wenn ich zocken will, hinter den PC zu krabbeln und da was umzustellen, und an der Front ist kein Platz mehr =/

Notfalls muss ich wohl mit Y-Adapterkabeln an meinem Mainboard alles regeln.


----------



## Cey (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: GTX 480 Slotlüfter/120mm Lüfter*

Weiß jemand zufällig, in etwa wieviel Leistung ich verliere, wenn ich z.B. 2 140mm-Lüfter mit max 1700rpm an einen Mainboard-SYSfan-Header über Y-Kabel stecke?


----------



## timee95 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: GTX 480 Slotlüfter/120mm Lüfter*

Was für Leistung solltest du da verlieren.
Wenn dein Mb genug Watt liefern kann, ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Cey (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: GTX 480 Slotlüfter/120mm Lüfter*

Noch mal nachgefragt, würdet ihr so einen 2-Slot breiten 140mmLüfter von LianLi nehmen, der die Luft rausbläst, oder einfach irgendwie einen 120mm Lüfter an die Grafikkarte fixieren?


----------



## GaAm3r (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: GTX 480 Slotlüfter/120mm Lüfter*



Cey schrieb:


> oder einfach irgendwie einen 120mm Lüfter an die Grafikkarte fixieren?



Wäre die allerbeste Möglichkeit.

Der offene Kühleraufbau der Karte ermöglicht schnellen Wärme austausch. Also , vielleicht hast du noch ein rumliegen, probierst du es mit dem Lüfter und änderst noch die Lüfterregelung , weil die Karte dann ja kälter wird.


----------



## Cey (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: GTX 480 Slotlüfter/120mm Lüfter*

Jopp, genau. Aber meinst du nicht so ein großer Slotlüfter von Lian Li, der die Luft gleich rauspustet wäre besser? Ich würde ihn direkt unter die GTX dranbasteln, sodass er den Kühlkörper schon fast berührt und somit die Luft direkt über den Kühler geleitet und rausgesaugt wird.


----------



## GaAm3r (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: GTX 480 Slotlüfter/120mm Lüfter*

Wenn du einen Ordentlichen Airflow hast brauchst du keine 35€ für so ein Teil ausgeben


----------



## Cey (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: GTX 480 Slotlüfter/120mm Lüfter*

Joah, ich probiers erst mal mit nem normalen 120mm einfach dranmontieren, davon habe ich noch genug.
Hat jemandn Tipp wie ich den an der GTX 480 montiere? Einfach mit Kabelbindern wohl, oder? (Die halten ja die hohen Temps von 80°C bestimmt aus, oder? ^^)


----------



## facehugger (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: GTX 480 Slotlüfter/120mm Lüfter*

Um die Temps runterzubekommen, kannst du es ja auch mal mit undervolten probieren. Stand alles in einer der letzten PCGH-Print


----------



## matteo92 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: GTX 480 Slotlüfter/120mm Lüfter*

Schauh dir den mal an http://www.gamersware.de/product_info.php/info/p13940_Lian-Li-BS-03A-PCI-Kuehler-120mm---silver.html

oder den hier:
SCYTHE Kama Stay / PCI Slot Lüfter UC_SCKST-1000 - Ultracase- alles für Modding: Gehäuse, Kühler, Zubehör


----------



## Cey (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: GTX 480 Slotlüfter/120mm Lüfter*

Ja, undervolting werde ich auf jeden Fall mal angehen, wenn ich ein gutes Exemplar bekommen habe 

Hm, ich denk da muss es doch auch ne Möglichkeit geben so nen 120mm Lüfter dranzubasteln ohne noch mal 15 Euro für irgendwelche Haltkonstruktionen auszugeben. Muss ich halt einfach mal bissl wiegesagt mit Kabelbinder z.B. experimentieren..


----------



## matteo92 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: GTX 480 Slotlüfter/120mm Lüfter*

<<<<<SCYTHE Kama Stay / PCI Slot Lüfter UC_SCKST-1000 - Ultracase- alles für Modding: Gehäuse, Kühler, Zubehör>>>>>


----------



## Cey (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: GTX 480 Slotlüfter/120mm Lüfter*

aber dieses ding ist so brutal groß, dass ich da vermutlich probleme mit den HDDkäfigen bekomme... das steht ja total über das mainboard hinaus mit 30cm länge


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: GTX 480 Slotlüfter/120mm Lüfter*

du musst den Lüfter ÜBER die gtx 480 bauen, so das er durch die Luftschlitze im PCB die Luft rein bläst(hatte ich auch so vor meiner wakü), weil der Radial lüfter bläst die heiße luft ja schon raus, die gtx braucht einfach nur kühle frischluft, AUF KEINEN FALL LÜFTER AUSBLASEN montieren, das wäre kontraproduktiv


----------



## Cey (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: GTX 480 Slotlüfter/120mm Lüfter*

Hm? Oben sind ja Schlitz, okay. Aber ich dachte der eigentliche Gag an der Sache wäre, dass die Metallplatte an der Seite (die soweit ich das auf Bildern erkennen kann dicht ist) die Hitze gut abgeben kann, wann man sie etwas bebläst bzw. Luft drüberleitet.


----------

